# My 71 bug



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Still lots to do but it's getting there, had it for years and started work on it last summer (left it over the winter) brought it off a mate for £100 after it had a front and rear end shunt, done everything myself including panel beating out the bonnet/body, welding, all body work and filler/paint (paint isn't perfect but its a bug so it's all good) new headliner, inner wings, new seals, part floor pans, new lights (rear indicators are just for mot) need to sort the wheels and then mot time, then just finishing touches 




















































Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice love the colour what is it :?:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Interesting. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Good work, great colour  , I do like an old bug 8)


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Cheers glad you like it  the color is custom, I chatted to a painter on eBay and sent him a photo of a car with the color I wanted, it's grey with a hint of blue in it, it's a 2 pack gloss so no need for lacquer, just need to get some new tires and polish up the rims (have some white wall inserts for the tires) wire up the electrics and get it mot'ed, I hope I found all the rust. Best thing is everything's so cheap to do compared to a tt, insurance is £100 for a year and it's tax free 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

I love the classic beetle and really would like to own one some day, I look forward to seeing the end result


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Couple more pics























Star headliner, I used fibre optics for this









Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

MOT today, it failed but only on a few bits, one ball joint, no rear reflectors, headlight aim and needs two new exhaust clamps... No welding needed


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Interesting thread


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Indexing rear suspension






























Old and rubbish photo of colour it used to be


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

White walls fitted, had to raise the front a bit for mot


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I adjusted the front camber today, you can see the o/s/f has positive camber in the photo above


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

In a sealent coat 












































Smoothing the rear quarter vents was difficult to get looking right


----------

